# Air Lift 3P Pressure Sensor Problem?



## euroadb (Jun 1, 2009)

I think I have an issue with the front-right pressure sensor on my 3P manifold that is not related to the air line or calibration.

Let's say for example my driving height is 50 psi all around. After a while of driving (usually bumpy roads) the front-right reading will shoot up to 55-60, but no actual air will travel from tank to air bag. If I adjust it down a bit, it will stay at 60 no matter what and then suddenly jump down to 45.

I can lower to a preset of let's say 40 psi all around, and then raise it back up to 50 psi all around and that will "reset" it sometimes, but shortly after the pressure reading will shoot back up to 55-60 while everything else reads correct. I'm 100% sure no air is traveling at that point because I can't hear anything or feel anything and the pressure reading just shoots up.

I'm sure this is not the air line getting pinched or anything because I swapped the front two air lines on the manifold and the problem stays on the front-right corner and does not follow the air line. It goes without saying I tried re-calibrating countless times and the troublesome corner still remains.

Normally, I would just contact Air Lift support and ask for a replacement manifold, but unfortunately I'm the second owner of this setup and the lifetime warranty is not transferable to the second owner.

As you can imagine, this makes hitting presets really difficult and annoying and I'm basically guessing at the driving height of the front-right corner 50% of the time. :banghead:

Is there _anything _ I can do on my end? Is it possible for me to buy a pressure sensor and replace it in the manifold myself? Is there some magic lube for pressure sensors that I can add into the system lol? I really don't know.


----------



## GintyFab (Jun 30, 2016)

how do you have the manifold mounted? I would recommend pulling the manifold over night and bringing it inside and see if it dries out. Depending on your location(ie freezing weather) and position of the manifold, moisture can throw off the sensors.


----------



## euroadb (Jun 1, 2009)

GintyFab said:


> how do you have the manifold mounted? I would recommend pulling the manifold over night and bringing it inside and see if it dries out. Depending on your location(ie freezing weather) and position of the manifold, moisture can throw off the sensors.


It's mounted horizontally nice and flat in the hatch. I wonder if taking it out of the car would even help evaporate moisture since the manifold valves would be closed by default. If there's any moisture in the system i assume it would naturally make it's way out with normal use of airing up but it hasn't gotten better for over a year now.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## GintyFab (Jun 30, 2016)

I just saw that you are in NJ. Are you seeing the same issue while we just had the warm weather?


----------



## euroadb (Jun 1, 2009)

GintyFab said:


> I just saw that you are in NJ. Are you seeing the same issue while we just had the warm weather?


So the thing is it's more common when the weather is warmer. If it's cold or freezing temps, that issue is less likely to happen. But when it's nice weather outside and I'm commuting home for 1 hour, it's bound to happen. Seems to be when I hit some bumps that "provokes" the pressure sensor for lack of a better word. Or simply just a normal drive.


----------

